# Solved: unknown device after installing new graphics card



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

i just installed a radeon x800 gto. previous card was a radeon x300. it seems to have installed fine. i get "x800 primary/secondary" under the display adapters in device manager.

but there is also an unknown device in device manager. i have tried the "update" driver with the video card drivers cd in the drive. i have tried downloading the latest drivers from the ati site. the card has a power lead and i have connected that too. does anyone know what this is?

windows xp
abit sg-95 motherboard
intel pentium D
1024mb ram


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

solved. what had actually happened was when i put the card in, it had pushed into one of the empty memory modules clips. whether this was making the computer think that there was something actually in the module i don't know. it could also be that the card just wasn't seated properly because it was kind of forced against the clip and didn't seem to be in the pci express slot just right


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

well, i thought this thread was solved. i uninstalled all the drivers (because i was worried they may not have been installed correctly, if the card wasn't seated properly). when i boot up again, the device manager is asking me to put the drivers cd in. so i did and it installs the drivers automatically. but then it asked me to put the cd in for the "unknown" device. this is wierd. anyways, i just cancelled and rebooted. now, when i look in device manager, there is no mention of the unknown device. there is no yellow question mark or anything...


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

ah god. i've installed the latest drivers from ati. if i install catalyst, it comes up in 4 bit colour, and i get a messege saying catalyst is not compatible with my adapter or something. 

when i install just the basic drivers, i get an unknown device called "display\ntativrv01". and it's definately on the video card


----------

